# schwinn spoke problem



## sauley (Dec 1, 2016)

I want to lace a Schwinn S2 rim using a Bendix 2 speed kickback automatic. Can I use the standard 10 5/8 spoke or do I have buy a special spoke


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2016)

Lots of good spoke calculators on the net.  Run the numbers and see.  To many variables to just guess.  Roger


----------



## dla (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, 10 5/8" cross four.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 1, 2016)

I just did the exact same thing and needed a 10 1/4" spoke.  Bendix 2 speed yellow band hub in a 26" S-2 hoop.  That hub has a large flange.  A 10-5/8" will be too long.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2016)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> I just did the exact same thing and needed a 10 1/4" spoke.  Bendix 2 speed yellow band hub in a 26" S-2 hoop.  That hub has a large flange.  A 10-5/8" will be too long.




Three cross or four?


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 1, 2016)

Yup. Same length as a standard hub.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2016)

BIG DIFF IF SPOKING 26 INCH RIMS WITH 3 CROSSOVER OR 4 CROSS OVER!
CORRECT CROSS OVER 4 FOR 10 5/8 IN S-2 FOR 26 INCH RIMS.  
CROSS OVER 3 AND THE SPOKES WILL BE TOO LONG.

CORRECT CROSS OVER 3 FOR 10 5/8 IN S-7 FOR 26 INCH RIMS . 
CROSS OVER 4 AND THE SPOKES WILL BE TOO SHORT.

THE DIAMETER OF THE HUB FLANGES WILL NOT REQUIRE CHANGE IN SPOKE LENGTH.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 1, 2016)

@ sauley Do you understand 'cross-overs'? GTs58 and WES Pinchot do... I used 10 5/8" spokes, 3 crosses, for my red band 26" S7 rims on my early 60's Jag. As a rule; I've found S2 rims were 4 crosses from the factory and S7 rims were 3 crosses.


----------



## sauley (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks guys...........you have been very helpful


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Three cross or four?



I checked with my wheel guy who said he did a cross 3 on the S-2 rim and the 10 1/4" spoke worked perfectly.  Here's a photo...
This is all great information to store in the memory banks.  Thanks!


----------

